

Got Flash? Got Silverlight? Make a FlashLight - delconte
http://blog.innerfence.com/2008/07/28/got-flash-got-silverlight-make-a-flashlight/

======
bprater
Banking on Silverlight is silly. Penetration is hideous.

~~~
tekmanrj
Banking is strong - this is just one of the ways to upload.

Obviously, if we could do what we want with ubiquitous Flash, we would. But
since we can't ...

Silverlight's first time install is actually quite reasonable - it doesn't
even require a browser restart. And we've had more people try it than I would
have believed.

The landscape is always changing. At some point Flash 10 will be a reality.
Since it's just the two of us, we're paying a lot of attention to the shifting
landscape (for example, Yahoo's recent stuff). If and when a better
alternative is available, we will definitely switch to it.

------
lst
Blizz. Much better.

------
vaksel
sounds too much like fleshlight

~~~
alex_c
I have to wonder, what do you do during a blackout? Do you just sit there
giggling?

On second thought, I probably don't want to know.

~~~
vaksel
grow a sense of humor, you'll live longer

